# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Фото-факт: Фото терракта 11 сентября в Нью-Йорке

## Vanya

Ужасающая трагедия... Террористы? Правительство С.Ш.А.? ...Кто-то другой?

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

А фото с самолётиками есть?

----------


## Sanych

Мне такие попались:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

На одну из этих башен забирался Кинг-Конг в первой части.

----------


## vova230

Смотри и думай.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

Как-то не трогает. Видимо на расстоянии не понять.
Если бы врезались пониже, может они накренились бы и упали на другие здания...

----------

